# Do I need carbon?



## Paulq (3 Jun 2009)

Right - I need some help .

I posted a thread yesterday as I had been to my LBS to look for a road bike and came out pretty convinced that something like the Giant Defy 2.5 would do the job.

Thing is I will be going riding with people who all ride carbon framed bikes and I also saw in the shop a Scott CR1 Team and Giant TCR Advanced 2 and fell in love with them both. 

The dilemna I have is whether one of the above, or similar, is really worth my spending an additional £800ish on or whether I will regret not doing if I don't. I won't be riding competitively in race terms but rather goiing on fast ish paced rides of up to 60 miles at weekend plus training/fitness on my own. Is one of the carbon offerings going to be worth the extra for me?

And if it is which is the better bike? 

Great forum - only found it yesterday and thanks in advance for all help.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## yello (3 Jun 2009)

You don't need carbon but you might want it! 

To be honest, only you can decide whether it'll be worth it. Carbon gives a different ride but whether you'll prefer it will be up to you SO I'll give the same advice that I'd give to anyone with such a query - if you want it and you can afford it then go for it.


----------



## rjkc600 (3 Jun 2009)

i personally couldnt feel a huge weight difference between the specialized Roubaix carbon and the Allez 700. 

I am aware that the roubaix is lighter, but for me if i cant 'feel' the difference then id not spend the extra cash.

Go for the more affordable option IMO.


----------



## Paulq (3 Jun 2009)

The weight difference between, say, the Giant Defy 2.5 and TCR Advanced 3 is about 1.7kg and to me that's not particularly significant. The carbon bikes are certainly better spec'd out it's just that £1500 feels like a staggering amount of money to pay for a bike for a non competitive cyclist.

When you say it's a different ride what differences will I notice?

Thanks again.

Paul


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (3 Jun 2009)

if u dont need it its not worth the extra 800

but in the future your thinking about doing races or sportives go for the carbon


----------



## Chrisz (3 Jun 2009)

Go for whichever one makes you feel good


----------



## yello (3 Jun 2009)

Paulq said:


> When you say it's a different ride what differences will I notice?



That's a good question. Can you get test rides and compare?

Some say that carbon is stiffer but absorbs bumps and jolts better, a more comfortable ride. Some say it is simply faster than alu. You may notice those things or you may not. There's only one way to find out.

I personally wouldn't buy carbon myself but that's only because I'd do other things with the money but if it were money no object then I would definitely have one... a Cannondale Synapse!


----------



## iLB (3 Jun 2009)

Chrisz said:


> Go for whichever one makes you feel good



this coming from a self confessed carbon addict


----------



## Paulq (3 Jun 2009)

yello said:


> That's a good question. Can you get test rides and compare?
> 
> Some say that carbon is stiffer but absorbs bumps and jolts better, a more comfortable ride. Some say it is simply faster than alu. You may notice those things or you may not. There's only one way to find out.
> 
> I personally wouldn't buy carbon myself but that's only because I'd do other things with the money but if it were money no object then I would definitely have one... a Cannondale Synapse!



Hmmm I don't think I can test ride which is a shame. I am getting the impression that I should stick to alu. I have ridden alu bikes before and they have been 'ok' - I just hope that £600 ish on a Giant Defy 2.5 is a good investment.

I really am torn and after sleep I may think differently tomorrow. 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Garz (3 Jun 2009)

Just think of your carbon footprint!


----------



## monnet (3 Jun 2009)

I've just upgraded from alu to carbon. A substantial upgrade and I definitely noticed the difference, it's so light! BUT... the difference mainly comes in high speed training rides/ races (ie at average speeds of around 25mph). At regular speeds I don't really notice the difference and I certainly think if I weren't at the sportier end of cycling I wouldn't notice the difference as much (acceleration out of corners, handling at speed etc).


----------



## Wigsie (3 Jun 2009)

Chrisz said:


> Go for whichever one makes you feel good



+1 

I didnt actually test ride any carbon bikes when buying my new one at christmas. I knew I couldnt really justify spending the extra money on a roubaix or tarmac just yet and I didnt want to know what I was missing out on!

But if you can justify or spare the cash go for it!


----------



## bonj2 (3 Jun 2009)

Paulq said:


> Right - I need some help .
> 
> I posted a thread yesterday as I had been to my LBS to look for a road bike and came out pretty convinced that something like the Giant Defy 2.5 would do the job.
> 
> ...



well - put it this way: you certainly won't regret doing it if you DO!


----------



## Bigtwin (3 Jun 2009)

Carbon fork, stays/back triangle and seat post will get you most if not all of the way there for £1k less.

I'm no pedal God, just 1/2 decent club cyclist and triathlete but tried a few bikes and decided that the above did enough and left £££ for quality components and wheels which you really notice every ride.

So I'd say that unless you have dosh a plenty for top spec gear on either frame, go mixed.

In truth, 5lb of tyre pressure in choice of tyre will make as much difference as the frame in most cases. Uuuuuuuh! Did I say that out loud! Ill fate befall me in eternity...


----------



## mickle (4 Jun 2009)

I've been thinking for a long time that my next bike would definitely be carbon, ever since I finished building my Rocky Mountain Team Sc. I don't know when it happened but I now think know that if I had enough dosh to buy a carbon frame I'd actually get a custom Columbus or 953. The attraction is that I'd get to choose every detail, specify every angle, the lugs, the colour, the black to black fade with plum clear coat, the size of the particles in the metal-flake. And steel is forever, you just can't say that about carbon. 

There's a small but growing, and significant, move back to high-end steel fuelled by folk who have been riding lightweight aluminum and carbon for years. Witness the success of the 'Hand Built' shows and frame builders taking on staff during this recession. 

No-one knows how long carbon frames are supposed to last. Are you going to be happy riding your carbon frame when it's four years old? Nine? 17?

And anyway, if you're actually after_ lightweight_ consider; my RM Sc mountain bike frame weighs 2.9lbs, in it's lightest fully geared incarnation it weighed just under 20lbs (3lbs less than my mates Bianchi road bike :snigger: ). The frame might take up the most space but it's the parts which weigh. A bit of thought applied to component selection can easily match or exceed the weight savings promised by a carbon frameset.


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

See - you have been very helpful but just replicated the demons in my head. Some say do, some say don't .

I haven't got a bloody clue what to do. I am very tempted by the Giant TCR Advanced 3 though - looks slightly better all round than the Scott CR1 Team but not much in it I bet.

Paul


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

mickle said:


> And anyway, if you're actually after_ lightweight_ consider; my RM Sc mountain bike frame weighs 2.9lbs, in it's lightest fully geared incarnation it weighed just under 20lbs (3lbs less than my mates Bianchi road bike :snigger: ). The frame might take up the most space but it's the parts which weigh. A bit of thought applied to component selection can easily match or exceed the weight savings promised by a carbon frameset.



That's actually a very good point for the types of riding I will be doing. The Giant Defy 2.5 I am looking at weighs in at around 9.4 kgs fully loaded whereas the Trek Madone that my mate rides weighs around 7.7 kg - a difference of less than 2kg.

In my mind that is so insignificant a difference that it just doesn't justify my spending another £700 - £900 on a carbon bike at this stage. The major weight difference on our respective bikes will be my weight (I'm quite a big bloke!) vs his weight (he's a spindly bugger).

I just don't think that's enough of a gain to justify it to myself. The Giant alu bike is spec'd out with Tiagra, not great but functional enough, and I can stick on a Fizik saddle and carbon seatpost with the cash I would save I reckon.

I think I'm getting there......

Paul


----------



## Wigsie (4 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Carbon fork, stays/back triangle and seat post will get you most if not all of the way there for £1k less.
> 
> I'm no pedal God, just 1/2 decent club cyclist and triathlete but tried a few bikes and decided that the above did enough and left £££ for quality components and wheels which you really notice every ride.
> 
> ...



Big Twin talks sense (when I have my sensible hat on), I would love full carbon, but I think alot of that is just because it is carbon not because it will make a significant difference to my cycling performance.



Paulq said:


> That's actually a very good point for the types of riding I will be doing. The Giant Defy 2.5 I am looking at weighs in at around 9.4 kgs fully loaded whereas the Trek Madone that my mate rides weighs around 7.7 kg - a difference of less than 2kg.
> 
> In my mind that is so insignificant a difference that it just doesn't justify my spending another £700 - £900 on a carbon bike at this stage. The major weight difference on our respective bikes will be my weight (*I'm quite a big bloke!*) vs his weight (he's a spindly bugger).
> l



This is another point to consider, many returning cyclists (myself included) have more than an ounce of tub around their waist and losing some or all of that will make more of a difference to the way many of us ride than between a carbon/alu mix and full carbon bike.


----------



## wyno70 (4 Jun 2009)

You need to get which one you WANT. If you don't you'll still want it!!!!!

Need doesn't really come into it.


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

wyno70 said:


> You need to get which one you WANT. If you don't you'll still want it!!!!!
> 
> Need doesn't really come into it.



Mate I REALLY REALLY want the Giant carbon but having to pay an additional 900 pounds to experience a minimal difference in ride is not something I can get my head around. Aesthetically there's no contest but I'd look a muppet at the back of the bunch on a posh bike. At least my 'inferior' bike gives me an excuse.



Cheers

Paul


----------



## the_oaf (4 Jun 2009)

I'm in the same situation as you Paul - well sort of. I don't _need_ the Spesh Tarmac but I sure as hell want it. My Allez is fine, I really like it and it goes well on club rides. Inevitably, the bike is much better than me. But...like the others have said, I think you should always get the best you can afford.

You'll never be climbing a tough hill thinking, 'I wish I'd bought the alu'.


----------



## Chrisz (4 Jun 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> this coming from a self confessed carbon addict


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

the_oaf said:


> I'm in the same situation as you Paul - well sort of. I don't _need_ the Spesh Tarmac but I sure as hell want it. My Allez is fine, I really like it and it goes well on club rides. Inevitably, the bike is much better than me. But...like the others have said, I think you should always get the best you can afford.
> 
> You'll never be climbing a tough hill thinking, 'I wish I'd bought the alu'.



I know what you mean. Tell you what, you buy the Tarmac and I'll buy the Giant TCR Advanced? . 

Seriously though, do you consider that the Tarmac is really worth the extra payout? They are all gorgeous bikes but I just wonder how much we are all drawn to the 'bling factor' rather than the effectiveness of the bike for us mortal, normal riders? 

My LBS have been really good and it's because I am so loyal to them that I will only buy from them; and they only really stock Scott, Giant and Dawes as mainstream sellers. Their view *'for me'* is that the alu is a better option because of where I am at fitness and riding wise.

I write this at 14:56. I will be entering my LBS at 4:45. Pressure or what? .

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Wigsie (4 Jun 2009)

Paulq said:


> I know what you mean. Tell you what, you buy the Tarmac and I'll buy the Giant TCR Advanced? .
> 
> Seriously though, do you consider that the Tarmac is really worth the extra payout? They are all gorgeous bikes but I just wonder how much we are all drawn to the 'bling factor' rather than the effectiveness of the bike for us mortal, normal riders?
> 
> ...



two questions

1. Can you afford it Paul? 
and 
2. Do you see yourself improving fitness wise?

If yes to both it may be worth stumping up the extra spondoolies... then you will have NO regrets and when you improve you will have a bike worthy of your prowess and skill!!

I wanted a Roubaix or a Tarmac but couldnt really afford it as we were expecting a 3rd child and really needed a few other bits, But I will have one... one day!


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> two questions
> 1. Can you afford it Paul?
> and
> 2. Do you see yourself improving fitness wise?



I could 'just about' afford it and it would probably force me to ride it knowing that I had invested so much into it. However as the time approaches I really don't think I could do it enough justice to warrant the extra cost so am in a place where I think I will order the alu one and simply think again if and when my fitness improves.

Thanks to everybody who replied though - it's been very helpful.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## just4fun (4 Jun 2009)

you could always meet somewhere in the middle with carbon forks and back triangle... you can tell by my terminology im an authority on this!


----------



## Wigsie (4 Jun 2009)

just4fun said:


> you could always meet somewhere in the middle with carbon forks and *back triangle... *you can tell by my terminology im an authority on this!



I am pretty sure this is the technical term!


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Carbon fork, stays/back triangle and seat post will get you most if not all of the way there for £1k less.
> 
> I'm no pedal God, just 1/2 decent club cyclist and triathlete but tried a few bikes and decided that the above did enough and left £££ for quality components and wheels which you really notice every ride.
> 
> ...





just4fun said:


> you could always meet somewhere in the middle with carbon forks and back triangle... you can tell by my terminology im an authority on this!



Great minds...


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

I walked in to buy the Defy 2.5.

Looked at the Carbon.

Walked out again without uttering a sound other than to the demons in my head.

Am going back tomorrow.

Paul


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jun 2009)

Paulq said:


> I walked in to buy the Defy 2.5.
> 
> Looked at the Carbon.
> 
> ...



What about Ti?


----------



## Wigsie (4 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> What about Ti?



Dont confuse him! ha ha 

So why did you not talk to them? afraid they would talk you into the carbon? 

or talk you out of it?

Good luck for tomorrow.


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

As a slight aside - is the latest Tiagra kit any good?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Dont confuse him! ha ha




Sorry.


Hmmmm....scandium's nice...


----------



## Black Sheep (4 Jun 2009)

having read nothing but the first post

no you don't need carbon, you might like it

some carbon frames can be heavier than alu, however, alu can be quite harsh and dead in that there may be no spring to it, carbon can be woven to allow for some give to soften the ride when alu doesn't, hence why many people choose carbon forks, it damps the vibrations from the road.

something steel does well but with a slight weight penalty.
guess my preference


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Dont confuse him! ha ha
> 
> So why did you not talk to them? afraid they would talk you into the carbon?
> 
> ...



Afraid I would talk myself into it really. It's a perfect 'form over function' example going on in my head. Don't even go there with Titanium - I will lose the will to live.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Wigsie (4 Jun 2009)

I think they are ok, if you havent used 105/ultegra etc you will probably think its great.


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

Black Sheep said:


> having read nothing but the first post
> 
> no you don't need carbon, you might like it
> 
> ...



Strong one for making vague recommendations? 

Paul


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jun 2009)

Paulq said:


> Afraid I would talk myself into it really. It's a perfect 'form over function' example going on in my head. Don't even go there with Titanium - I will lose the will to live.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



The answer is actually perfectly simple.

Carbon frame with Al forks and rear triangle. Ti post and stem. Scandium spoke nipples.


----------



## iLB (4 Jun 2009)

go for carbon, i wish i had, now i'm just getting another bike


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> The answer is actually perfectly simple.
> 
> Carbon frame with Al forks and rear triangle. Ti post and stem. Scandium spoke nipples.



Are you a politician? You were doing very well til that. 

Paul


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jun 2009)

Paulq said:


> Are you a politician? You were doing very well til that.
> 
> Paul




Look Look! Closely. You put "Ti" in your post without even noticing it. Didn't you - oh yes.

See? The seed is germinating...


----------



## Paulq (4 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Look Look! Closely. You put "Ti" in your post without even noticing it. Didn't you - oh yes.
> 
> See? The seed is germinating...



OK OK you got me. Edit required - 'Do I need Ti.....?'


----------



## Mothyman (4 Jun 2009)

hey Paul....I am watching with interest and feeling your stress...I have the same dilemma as you and have been contemplating for 3 weeks now... I'm hoping you go for the carbon...then I can convince my wife I..shall be making the right decision

i like the Roubaix


----------



## Wigsie (4 Jun 2009)

OK I have a solution, so just go fricking buy the carbon!

You probably have a year ish before the 2nd hand value hits the price of th Alu so buy it and if you wish you hadnt then you have 3 options;

1. End it all there and then
2. Sell it and get the alu
3. Swap with my Alu/Carbon mix Spesh.

Actually its probably just option 1.


----------



## Bigtwin (4 Jun 2009)

Paulq said:


> OK OK you got me. Edit required - 'Do I need Ti.....?'



You read this? http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-materials.html

You can get this in road now too...


----------



## Mothyman (4 Jun 2009)

..he's gonna get the Alu...he's gonna say how great it is...then we wont hear from him for a while......

just kidding Paul..sleep tight


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2009)

I dillied and dallied over the Carbon Roubaix for weeks and weeks. I finally went and bought one a couple of weeks ago and is probrably one of the best decisions I have ever made. see here http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=34683

I looked at other bikes but my head was always with the Roubaix. If I had bought another bike it would be going round and round my head "why didn't I?", or "I wish I had" etc..

If you want a carbon (or whatever else takes your fancy), then go get one... you will just regret if you don't.



Mothyman said:


> hey Paul....I am watching with interest and feeling your stress...I have the same dilemma as you and have been contemplating for 3 weeks now... I'm hoping you go for the carbon...then I can convince my wife I..shall be making the right decision
> 
> i like the Roubaix


----------



## mickle (4 Jun 2009)

Then of course there's this;
http://www.calfeedesign.com/bamboo.htm


----------



## Mothyman (6 Jun 2009)

what happened Paul...carbon, alu, Ti...or still circling the prey?


----------



## Paulq (6 Jun 2009)

Honest answer is niothing yet as I just haven't had the chance to go in the shop since last time.

I read Sheldon's article with interest (thanks to the poster by the way) and having done so I really feel that alu would be my best option for now as it will at least enable me to aim at shedding pounds off me!!

Am going back on Monday so will let you know what happens....hopefully I'll own a brand new bike!! 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Wigsie (7 Jun 2009)

Good luck Paul,

In all honesty whether you choose carbon or an Alu/carbon mix you will be over the moon. Just dont test ride the carbon! I have a few mates with carbon bikes and I refuse to have a go as I love my Allez (carbon forks seat post and stays) and I dont want to really experience something much nicer untill I can afford to buy one.

If you do seriously wish for carbon then go for it though as the last thing you want to do is wish you had pushed the boat out and regret your decision.

Good luck monday.


----------



## Garz (7 Jun 2009)

Let us know how it goes Paul!


----------



## Wigsie (8 Jun 2009)

Did you do it Paul?


----------



## Paulq (8 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Did you do it Paul?



You know what - I didn't. The reason was that, yesterday, I went riding again on my existing bike which is a Hybrid and actually quite a nice bike if nothing special. Instead of the regular 6 or 7 miles I do a few times a week I decided to push it yesterday and ended up doing around 13 miles.

When I got home I was absolutely buggered (metaphorically) and I just don't think that I am anywhere near fit enough to even warrant getting on a road bike. I am 5 feet 11 and weigh 16st 7 lbs and boy could I tell yesterday.

So I figured that to be realistic, I need to lose at least 1.5 stones in weight and, when I have done that, I will reward myself with a new bike which I can use to some of its potential. 

That's a big target for me and, right now, I just don't know if I will ever reach it although I know I WANT to.

I feel quite deflated today to be honest - I had kinda set my heart on the new bike and had somehow concluded that I'd do it justice. I guess I have to start all over again which is hard but I recognise I need to do it. Realise that this is a cycling forum not a weight loss support group so I'll shut up except to say I'd be interested to hear similar experiences of training regimes to enable that kind of reduction?

Cheers for all the support guys I really appreciate it. I WILL have a road bike soon.

Paul


----------



## Mothyman (8 Jun 2009)

you'll do it mate


----------



## Bigtwin (8 Jun 2009)

Just a matter of TIme...


----------



## Chrisz (9 Jun 2009)

*Paul,* buy the bike anyway and then don't let yourself ride it until you reach your target weight - great motivation 

I do similar over the winter months - I ride my hack and don't let myself ride my nice bike until I can reach a target speed for my rides - I really find it helps to keep me motivated and working hard


----------



## Wigsie (9 Jun 2009)

Chris has a point! if its there and you are itching to ride it then you are more likely to lose the tub.

I did the opposite to you however. I bought a fancy (well not full carbon but 1K is enough for me) on a road bike and I was (still am really) in no shape to really get the best out of the bloody thing. Having said that it is immense to ride and head and shoulders above anything I have ridden in the past, as aresult I actually *want* to ride it more (and actually do).

I find I go further, faster and for longer with my viagra  road bike than with any others I have used in the past, basically because I enjoy it so much. This in turn will get me back to my fighting weight in a shorter period, but dont let me twist your arm, just my experience


----------



## yello (9 Jun 2009)

Paul, if you want the bike then get it! You'll do it justice by simply riding and enjoying it. There's no rule that says you have to be a Cavendish wannabe to ride a road bike. The best way to loose a bit of weight is to be motivated to do so. If the new bike does that then it's money well spent! 

You could always meet yourself in the middle (so to speak!); that is, set yourself a target of say a 1/2 stone. If you can loose that then treat yourself to the bike!


----------



## Paulq (9 Jun 2009)

yello said:


> Paul, if you want the bike then get it! You'll do it justice by simply riding and enjoying it. There's no rule that says you have to be a Cavendish wannabe to ride a road bike. The best way to loose a bit of weight is to be motivated to do so. If the new bike does that then it's money well spent!
> 
> You could always meet yourself in the middle (so to speak!); that is, set yourself a target of say a 1/2 stone. If you can loose that then treat yourself to the bike!



That's exactly how I am thinking.

I think I have to make it a 'reward' purchase as I know how my head works. Otherwise I'll end up riding it a couple of times, getting fatigued/injured, and will then get demotivated to the point where it will become shed furniture.

I reckon I'll spend 50 quid on a decent HRM (any recommendations on one for training most welcome??) and go for low intensity distance rides 3 - 4 times a week until I start to see an improvement then re-visit the road bike scenario.

I do know that once I have cracked the routine of riding regularly again I'll getthe bug and actually wonder how I ever coped without it. As it stands I find it too easy to say 'I'm tired' or 'weather looks dodgy' after my daily 120 mile commute rather than getting home and getting on the bike. When I do I always feel great afterwards and am really glad I did - it's the whole motivation package that I want to overcome and I'll only do that once I see improvements starting to happen.

Tonight - I AM going riding!! 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## yello (9 Jun 2009)

Paulq said:


> As it stands I find it too easy to say 'I'm tired' or 'weather looks dodgy' after *my daily 120 mile commute* rather than getting home and getting on the bike.



For a split second, I thought that was a BIKE commute!! 

Don't be too hard on yourself though. It is very difficult to get motivated after a hard day, you just want to have a beer and unwind. Cycling is a good way of unwinding too... once you're out. It just takes a helluva lot of effort to get there! Every time you do manage it, give yourself a 'well done'. 

I remember my early days when I used to do circuits of Regents Park. It was tough getting up to get out for an hour, I used to chastise myself for turning the alarm off and going back to sleep. Then sometimes I felt as if I was wasting my time, as the fit roadies flew past me. Felt like I wasn't getting anywhere. Then I realised I was just demoralising myself. So I decided to stop the criticism. Every time I got out on the bike was success. When the roadies flew past, I'd tell myself that at least I was there! It became easier to make the effort once I stopped being self critical. 

Do what you can, when you can. Nobody expects any more or less


----------



## Bigtwin (9 Jun 2009)

Got to look at this..

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24249


----------



## schaeffs (10 Jun 2009)

First post!

I just bought a Marin Highway One (Carbon) after riding an old Trek 7200 multitrak (literally pulled out of the shed after sitting there for years)

Massive difference in riding of course - but the thing I noticed most was the way the Marin smoothed out the bumps and ruts on the off road cycle path - it really does make a difference damping wise.

Whilst I am sure the technology in the Marin would have made a difference as it's a 10 year newer bike - this is a subjective feel and the Carbon bike seems to have an advantage in this respect over an Alu one.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Mista Preston (10 Jun 2009)

Bigtwin said:


> Got to look at this..
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24249



now is this just me or is this damm cheap......?


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (10 Jun 2009)

that looks good value, shame its on in 60cm and 62cm


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2009)

Friend of mine bought a Marin One Carbon a few years back. He loves it, has done a lot of mileage on it. says it's the most comfortable bike to ride that he has.



schaeffs said:


> First post!
> 
> I just bought a Marin Highway One (Carbon) after riding an old Trek 7200 multitrak (literally pulled out of the shed after sitting there for years)
> 
> ...


----------



## Mothyman (11 Jun 2009)

just posted to keep PaulQ at the front page...he needs encouragement with his fitness programme so he can order his CARBON bike.

keep us in touch Paul


----------



## Wigsie (11 Jun 2009)

I now *NEED* Carbon! As of Lunch time tomorrow, my beloved Spesh Allez Elite is no longer the sexiest bike on the block (well in the office)! Bloody colleague has bought a Pinarello! So I need an S Works to compete in blinginess, no other reason of course!


----------



## Bigtwin (11 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> I now *NEED* Carbon! As of Lunch time tomorrow, my beloved Spesh Allez Elite is no longer the sexiest bike on the block (well in the office)! Bloody colleague has bought a Pinarello! So I need an S Works to compete in blinginess, no other reason of course!



Or a Ciocc. Or a Colnalgo....


----------



## MacB (11 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> I now *NEED* Carbon! As of Lunch time tomorrow, my beloved Spesh Allez Elite is no longer the sexiest bike on the block (well in the office)! Bloody colleague has bought a Pinarello! So I need an S Works to compete in blinginess, no other reason of course!



totally wrong, carbon is old hat and fragile in presence of clumsy oaf What you need is a mirror polished Ti bike with all the bling, a cool £6k should see you on a bike to match your stature.


----------



## Bigtwin (11 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> totally wrong, carbon is old hat and fragile in presence of clumsy oaf What you need is a mirror polished Ti bike with all the bling, a cool £6k should see you on a bike to match your stature.




See! SEE! He said Ti!!

How many Ti mes do I have to tell you?


----------



## Wigsie (11 Jun 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> totally wrong, carbon is old hat and fragile in presence of clumsy oaf What you need is a mirror polished Ti bike with all the bling, a cool £6k should see you on a bike to match your stature.



Yet again you cut me deep! 

Ironically these guys http://www.enigmabikes.com/ are about 1/2 a mile from my folks house!

AND they do cyclescheme... but a little on the pricey side, maybe I will be divorced next year so will be able to afford it!


----------



## Bigtwin (11 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> maybe I will be divorced next year so will be able to afford it!




That's an..um..."interesting" take on the financial implications of divorce...


----------



## Wigsie (11 Jun 2009)

Forever an optimist I am!


----------



## Bigtwin (11 Jun 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Forever an optimist I am!



And also a bit Yoda apparenty...


----------

